# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Pegasus vs. Form1

## garbage

As FSL3D compares the Pegasus with the Form1 I think it is time to open a discussion here: 

The Pegasus has a bigger printing size and the comparison shots on the Kickstarter page of the output quality favors the Pegasus over the Form1. In addition, the resin is a little bit more affordable and you have possibilities besides simple printing, like making PCBs. 

The Form1 comes with a more desktop friendly design, the software seems to be a little bit more elaborated (compare the shape of the support structures) and the whole package seems to be more finished, for instance including the finishing kit. In addition, the Form1 will be a little bit cheaper when both printers are available. 

What is your opinion? What are the Pros and Cons for both printers?

----------


## My Thing in 3D

I started off pretty mad with Formlabs, my order was over 6 months late and they were less than open during the wait. But once I received a printer and getting the hang of it I found that it was worth the wait. Then I had a problem and required a replacement and Formlabs was quick to respond and replace my Form 1. So on that and other occasions I have found their support to be very good! At about $164 a liter shipped its not exactly cheep, but the quality of my prints exceeds the $80,000 Dimension I was using prior as does the cost of printing also! The build area is pretty small but sufficient for alot of jobs, but sure more area would be nice to have. I always print at the 50 micron setting, the 25 micron prints have failed at every attempt, but the details at 50 are still quite amazing! The PreForm software continues to improve however manual support generation is still not available, you can only adjust the automatic support settings. It took me a couple liters to really become totally proficient but I'm definitely lovin my Form 1 now and the Form 1 online forum has some great guys on it too that have been extremely helpful!     
Some of my prints can be viewed here.

----------


## jimc

just an fyi, madesolid has designed form1 compatible resin which goes for $100 a liter. thats a pretty big savings. i dont know anything about it. i have only used their pet+ filament which is outstanding.

----------


## garbage

Did you consider to back the Pegasus Kickstarter, as you are so happy with your From1? Watching the comparison pictures do you think, these are representative for the Form1 performance?

----------


## awerby

How can you compare a machine that's out in the world making parts to something people are just hinting about while trying to raise money to build it? One is solid, the other's just vapor at this point. Sure, it's easy for the Pegasus folks to say their machine is going to be better, but what else are they going to say? 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## My Thing in 3D

Yeah I agree with awerby, there's no way to compare what exist to what doesn't. But I am very happy with my Form 1. The Solidator is the kickstarter printer which I have the most interest in right now, but I couldn't afford anything now either way anyway. 
@jimc, no-one I know of has had any success with Madesolid resin in their Form 1 yet, I have experimented with B9 Cherry mixed with Formlabs but with very limited success. But with the rate at which all these things are coming to market I'm sure there will be even more options soon.

----------


## garbage

Of course no one can finally judge a machine which is not available for the end user at this time. But we have the specs, the history of the companies and of course pictures! Especially the pictures open the doors for a wide discussion. Are the shown prints of the Form 1 fair or did FSL3D "forget" to optimize the prints? Are the presented objects representative of the overall printing quality?

I don't own a Form 1 and therefore cannot contribute to this discussion as much as I would like. Nevertheless I think this thread might become a good starting point for the uninformed customer trying to figure out what to buy.

----------


## My Thing in 3D

I see one picture they have of a failed Makerbot print on Kickstarter but all the others are of Pegasus prints, where are the ones of the Form 1 prints located? thanks
And unfortunately I don't have a decent camera but pics of some of my own Form 1 prints can be viewed here.

----------


## garbage

On the update section of the kickstarter page you can find comparison of the Eiffel Tower, bird cage, and some others...

----------


## My Thing in 3D

I printed an Eiffel Tower on my Form 1 I'm not sure I have the same model as they're using but I'll try it again eventually with the same model to see. 
But on the one I printed the one rail fell off because the supports were thinner than hair, but the rest is amazing. 
I printed directly on the base without using any supports. The upper braces are not all filled as in their pic, and there is no spire damage. 
I printed on the .05mm setting, I haven't had any luck with the higher resolution setting, they'll have to develop a resin that works better at the higher res setting. 
I like that they will have manual support generation like the B9 Creator does, that's one thing I keep hoping Formlabs will add soon!

-Edit- yeah just looked and I had used the original model from GrabCAD, I will use the Thingiverse-Fixed model next time!

----------

